# C. noritoi 'Wongso'



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

C. noritoi flowered for me for the first time...

Code: C. noritoi 'Wongso' Takahashi NT0317


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Good job.

Mine is putting on a spring flush of growth. Hopefully a flower will soon be here.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Yoong (Nov 26, 2007)

nice job. beautiful pictures.


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Big robust plant as well! nice job!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet man. Nice pictures.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

cool flower


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I have another spathe opening soon - THAT will be a really nice one.


----------

